# Help with re-enlisting



## erathian (30 Sep 2008)

So I decided to re-enlist last fall and have been have a difficult time with it.  I am in the reserves and have been parading since January this year.  I did my QL2/3 infantry in 1998 and joined this time as a med tech.  Here's my problem, the people that are doing my PLA have decided that they will accept my QL2/3 but they want to know what was taught on the course to see if it can be accepted.  I never did receive my course report so all I have is my certs. saying I passed the course. Does anyone know where I can find this information?  So far no one seems to know!  I have put a request to the National Archives to get a copy of my old file to see what might be in there for a course report.  Any help would be great.


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Oct 2008)

You will have to ask for a copy of your records.

They will send you a complete copy of all you files, every single one of them, however you must specify exactly what you want.

http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/tbsf-fsct/350-57-eng.asp

dileas

tess


----------



## erathian (1 Oct 2008)

Thanks, I will fax in my request, hopefully it doesn't take long.  I'll let you know just how long for future reference.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Oct 2008)

You may want to ask the unit if they have a copy of the TP for those courses as well.


----------



## erathian (1 Oct 2008)

My current unit and my old unit both have no information about the courses.  One of my current unit sgt. has been trying to help as best she can but she's never dealt with this before so she's not sure how it's done.


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Oct 2008)

Everything will be in your files, and you will be obtaining them shortly via Access to Information link I gave you.

That way you only need to deal with one source.

dileas

tess


----------



## erathian (1 Oct 2008)

Just got some hopeful news, my RSM and CO both said that I will be getting the BMQ and SQ written off.  The higher up just want to see if my courses are similar to the Infantry DP1 course.  Here's waiting for some "simply" red tape now.


----------

